# hsgi dach suspended from a molle vest opinions



## aweakenthedead (Feb 22, 2010)

i have a hsgi dach. i bought it awhile ago its build solid as can be. its one of 2 hsgi products i own. the other is a denali chest rig. back on point. i am wanting to get a good rig setup for my ak. the dach would be perfect by itself expect for the fact thati hat the harness aspect. i though the h harness would be more stable and comfortable and well it isnt. i have the subload straps and have been considerign suspending it from my molle vest. the only things that have kept me from it are a) complexity, but its not a huge issue. and b) the fastex buckle sits right in the pocket of my shoulder. i have to either shift the buckle with the butt of my rifle to one side or the other to get a good shoulder well or just put the butt on the buckle which i havent shot my rifle with that setup yet but from my experiance with festex buckles its going to be very uncomfortable and probobly break one of the ends of the buckle. im here wondering from the vast amounts of experiance in this board what would you guys do? is there a way to pad the buckle so it isnt so uncomforable and keep it from breaking(if thats a valid concern and not just me having bad experiances with buckles)? or would you guys just use the rifle butt and shift it to one side when needed?


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 22, 2010)

The shift key + desired letter = capitalization of the first letter of a sentence.  When a person fails to do so paragraphs run together and its very difficult to read.

Tighten your shot group a bit; this is Shadowspear not AOL, Yahoo, or MSN Messengers...  


Oh, and Jesus loves you........


----------



## car (Feb 22, 2010)

What the redneck medic from xx said..... If you want to be taken seriously, then address us accordingly.


----------



## aweakenthedead (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been spoken to about it and I will take appropriate steps in the future to remedy this issue.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Oh, and Jesus loves you........



Everyone else doesn't give a shit


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Talk to Chris, a former 0311 at Downrangegear.  He can set it up to how you want.  Tell him Mac told you to email him.


----------



## aweakenthedead (Feb 24, 2010)

It's all good mate, thanks for the info. I went ahead and just ordered some molle mag pouches off the web a few minutes ago. I figured instead of half-assing it with what I have, I might aswell spend a bit extra coin and just do the job right. I will probobly post a pic or two of the rig when it's done just cause I'm a show off like that.


----------

